# Help setting up BlueRay/HD stream to Flat Screen



## 2yearsinvegas (Oct 11, 2007)

I would like to either:

A)	Play BlueRay and HD movies from my laptop on my 1080P flat screen using my 802.11g laptop connection and a media player like VLC to a wireless receiver that serves as a hub for my DirectV HDDVR and Blue Ray Player, connected to the TV via an HDMI connection OR

B)	Use an eSata Hard Drive to play the same BlueRay and HD movies using a device that functions as a hub for a Blue Ray Player and DirecTV HDDVR.
Simplicity is a driving factor. 

I would greatly appreciate any help towards getting me set up most efficiently.


----------

